# Festplatte wird nicht erkannt



## Moleman (20. Mai 2005)

Hi,
ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen alten PII mit 333Mhz flott gemacht und wollte nun gern zum testen von meiner 40GB Seagate Festplatte booten... Allerdings erkennt er die Festplatte nicht... sowohl als Master wie auch als Slave versucht er sie beim starten zu erkennen... aber  irgendwie schafft er es nicht...
Kann es sein das der PC zu alt ist, um die Festplatte zu erkennen

MfG
Mole


----------



## McVader83 (20. Mai 2005)

Ja... Versuch mal ein BIOS Update zu machen, wobei ich dir dabei nur zu 50:50 verspreche das es dann geht. Einige 40GB Festplatten lassen sich auf eine geringere Kapazität runterjumpern. Klär mal ob das vielleicht geht.


----------



## Moleman (20. Mai 2005)

ja auf 32gb reicht das?


----------



## McVader83 (20. Mai 2005)

Gut möglich! Genaue Aussagen kann ich aber nur treffen wenn ich weiß was du genau für ein Mainboard hast. Aber auf jeden Fall solltest du noch ein BIOS Update machen.


----------



## Moleman (20. Mai 2005)

Hi nochmal,
also ich hab den jumper jetzt umgesteckt so dass nur noch 32gb gelesen werden. Jetzt erkennt er sie zum Glück, aber er kann das vorinstallierte Win XP nicht mehr lesen, sondern zeigt den Fehler einer fehlenden Datei an...
Ist es möglich trotzdem vom alten Win XP zu booten ohne Neuinstallation?

MfG
Reno


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

1. wie McVader83 schon gesagt hat, solltest Du gucken ob Du ein Bios Update bekommst.
Dein Bios stammt noch aus Zeiten wo man an solch grosse Platten noch garnicht gedacht hatte.
Da war irgendwas mit "init13".

2. um dass neuinstallieren wirst Du nicht drum rum kommen, denn der PC hat sicherlich komplett andere Hardware als der, aus dem die Platte ist.
Dass heisst, selbst wenn Du XP zum starten überreden kannst, wird es dir eine Fehlermeldung nach der anderen um die Ohren hauen.
Und selbst wenn Du das hinter dir hast, heisst es noch lange nicht dass auch alles OK ist.

Daher mein Ratschlag:
Sofern noch wichtige Daten drauf sind, klemm die Platte an einem andern PC an und sicher die Daten.
Danach oder wenn keine Daten zu sichern sind, Installierts Du Win neu.
Dazu würde ich auch die vorhandene Partition löschen und neu anlegen um evtl. Probleme durch die Kapazitätsverkleinerung vorzubeugen.
Bei der gelegenheit kannst Du auch gleich mehrere Partitionen anlegen für z.b. persönliche Dateien, Downloads usw., damit nicht alles futsch ist falls Win mal nicht mehr laufen sollte und Du neu installieren musst.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Moleman (21. Mai 2005)

Hi,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ok dann werd ich die Festplatte wohl formatieren müssen.
Aber werden dann nur die 32Gbyte formatiert? Und wie finde ich heraus welches Bios-Update ich brauche und wie man sowas installiert?

MfG
Reno


----------



## McVader83 (21. Mai 2005)

wegen BIOS-Update: finde erstmal heraus was du für ein Mainboard hast. Das steht häufig groß auf das Mainboard gedruckt... Irgendwo beim Prozessor oder beim AGP Slot. Wenn du das weißt gehst du auf die Internetseite des Herstellers und suchst dir dort das passende BIOS im Support Bereich.

Festplatte: Das kommt ganz drauf an ob das BIOS Update was bringt. Wenn nach dem Update die Festplatte mit 40GB erkannt wird, kannst du sie voll nutzen. Ansonsten werden nur die 32 GB formatiert.


----------



## Moleman (21. Mai 2005)

Ich werde nun eifach die 40Gbyte auf meinem anderen PC formatieren und anschliessend nur mit den 32Gbyte arbeiten, da mir ein BIOS-Update zu gefährlich erscheint.

Trotzdem Danke.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mole


----------



## McVader83 (22. Mai 2005)

Ein BIOS Update ist auf jeden Fall nicht gerade eine sichere Angelegenheit. 

Aber warum willst du die Festplatte auf dem anderen Rechner formatieren? Du solltest sie, wenn du das tust, aber auch auf 32 GB runtergejumpert lassen    Wollte ich nur kurz erwähnt haben...


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. Mai 2005)

Da fällt mir doch gerade ein, es gibt von Maxtor auf diesen Disketten die den Festplatten beiliegen doch so eine Art Bios das von der Festplatte herunter gebootet wird.
Dieses ermöglicht einem auch in alten Systemen große Festplatten zu nutzen ohne das man am eigentlichem Bios rumschrauben muss.
Dafür muss lediglich am Anfang der Platte eine kleine ( ich glaub 8MB ) Fat Partition erstellt werden von der man diesen läd.
Die Partition wird direkt nach dem booten versteckt und Windows merkt nichts davon ( linux schon, aber es stört sich nicht daran wenn man weis wie man den Bootloader richtig konfiguriert  )

So hab ich auf meinem altem 450mhz K6 der auch nur 32gb Konnte mitlerweile 2x 250GB, prima als File und Backupserver 

Das gibts vermutlich auch von anderen Herstellern und bestimmt auch irgendwo als Opensource diese "Festplattenbios"
Das Von Maxtor funktioniert natürlich auch bei anderen platten, hab nämlich nur WD verbaut.


----------



## Moleman (22. Mai 2005)

Hi,
danke  McVader, dass dir das jetzt schon einfällt   
Ich hab die kompletten 40Gb formatiert und anschliessend auf 32Gbyte runtergejumpt und Win 98 auf dem anderen PC installiert. Und es läuft einwandfrei.

@DJ Tae
Gute Idee!
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall noch ausprobieren.

Dank euch allen
Reno


----------

